# Career Advise - Has this ever happened to you?



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

I am currently in a role where i do not see any further development/growth happening (been in the role for 3yrs). I feel like i am a dead-end. The work environment is de-motivating and i have decided to start looking elsewhere. 

There are 2 opportunities i am planning on applying to in the next few days. One will see me move into a totally different and broader area of finance (preferred option) and the other is the exact same role as i have now but in what seems like a more progressive environment (they employ many industry best-practices that my boss has been so reluctant to implement)

My sense is i would be more successful in landing the second job (i am a good fit and i have some networks in the company) but would this be a wise move? I don't want to make an emotional decision (as i am really unhappy now) and lose accrued benefits at my current job. What are upsides to moving to do the exact same job as i have now? Is a lateral move worth it?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

A lateral move is fine if you want to stay in your current field and just grow within your job. I'm an advocate of lateral growth: there's no need to climb a ladder if you find your current work fulfilling; you can always find ways to do your job better, which in itself is an opportunity for professional development.

But if you feel ready to take on a fresh challenge then I'd go for the first job. In my experience, the best jobs are always the ones that stretch you way beyond your comfort zone, the ones where a few days in you feel like you've bitten off more than you can chew and you're not sure you're capable of doing it. The ones that keep you up at night. Those jobs are more stressful in the beginning, but they tend to be the most rewarding in the end because you grow so much.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

snow you seem to have analyzed the prospects well plus you are in an excellent position overall with good opportunities for growth & change ...

what would be the prospects for moving into that different, broader, preferred option of finance *after* you would have moved laterally into a bigger, better, more exciting company. This would probably mean serving 2 years or more at a similar job but over at that BBME company. Having one's cake & eating it, on the instalment plan.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks brad and humble. I am really confused and need to bounce this around again for some input...

I am unhappy at my current job for 2 reasons: 1) my boss is a dictator who doesn't tolerate any difference in opinion. 2) I feel like the work is mediocre and there's no room to grow professionally there. However, i like the organization, benefits, co-workers, etc and i've tried finding another role within the company but no luck yet. I am getting antsy and feeling stressed out.

So, I have an interview next week at the 'BBME' to basically do what i'm doing at the moment (or even less), and there is a huge possibility that i may still feel 'stuck' as the responsibilities are the same as i've had the last 3 years and I am itchy to do something more challenging. But maybe a change of environment might provide a different perspective? 

I talked to the other company where i would have had a more robust role too. It is a smaller company and i would have to take a pay cut (~20K). Not willing to do this

I am still actively looking but do you think i should take the 1st job if offered (no significant financial or career gain as far as i can tell) or just stay where i am and suck it up until something worthwhile comes along (which may be a long time as openings in Treasury are few and far in-between)?

p.s., i'm also planning to take an MBA in the next year or two so i can hopefully have more career options beyond what i do right now.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would get your resume out there. Also pay to have it written professionally. You might be surprised at what comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

snowbird said:


> So, I have an interview next week at the 'BBME' to basically do what i'm doing at the moment (or even less), and there is a huge possibility that i may still feel 'stuck' as the responsibilities are the same as i've had the last 3 years and I am itchy to do something more challenging. But maybe a change of environment might provide a different perspective?


It would provide a different perspective for a while, but would most likely start feel too familiar pretty quickly, just minus the dictatorial inflexible boss. Would either company pay for your MBA? That might be a consideration.

Maybe having a job you can effectively do in your sleep would be a good thing if you're getting your MBA part-time at nights and weekends, because it's a lot harder to go to school and work at the same time if you've got a challenging job. (If you're planning to quit and purse the MBA fulltime this of course is a different story.)


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you guys for responding. 

I have my resume all done up and i'm putting it out there. Met with a recruiter today.

Brad - I am applying to a part-time MBA program. My current job would pay a portion of the MBA cost but since i will have an obligation to stay another 3 years post MBA or repay them, i don't want to tie myself down here. I will make this a consideration with any new opportunity. Maybe i just better stay here and put up with whatever and get the MBA done first? Questions, questions. ugh...

Well, i feel a little better just posting on this site and getting ideas


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Working fulltime while going to school part-time is stressful enough; add to it a toxic work environment and unhappiness with your job and you've got a recipe for a tough few years ahead. If you make the lateral move to doing the same work you do now but for a different company, you'd at least lose the toxic work environment. You might not feel challenged and inspired in your job, but the MBA program should provide intellectual stimulation and freshness. Then once you have the MBA, assuming you work in a field where having an MBA is valued, new opportunities could open up.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You may want to shop for a recruiter. You can have your resume with multiples and some will be exposed to different job opportunities expanding your job potential.

But be prepared to take any position that meets your needs. A recuiter will not waste time on you once you turn down a good offer.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

in my situation, what does one say to the question that interviewers will ask about reason for wanting to leave current job.....Cant say its because my boss is a dictator....interview is Tuesday morning.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

"I feel my prospects for advancement would be greater elsewhere." 

"I'm interested in exploring new opportunities, and I think there are more of those opportunities available outside my current company."

"I feel I have made a significant contribution in my current role, and I'm ready to make a similar contribution in a new setting." 

What I said when I left my last job (which was a totally true statement): "the company is essentially run as a family business, and I'm not part of the family - I don't see myself getting the kind of role that I'm interested in if I stay in my current setting."


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

These totally ring true for me, thanks for articulating them like that Money Gal!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You are welcome! Also, in that round of interviews, they did not ask to speak to my then-current employer, so I was able to leave without any awkwardness of asking whether I could use the company reps as references for a job search they didn't know I was on.


----------



## Cpt. Fantastic (Feb 3, 2012)

kcowan said:


> I would get your resume out there. Also pay to have it written professionally. You might be surprised at what comes out of the woodwork.


Sorry to hijack a thread, but can you or anyone recommend a place/site/etc. that writes professional resumes?


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the interview went great yesterday and i am feeling more confident in a lateral move. I'm always uncomfortable discussing salary expectations and i just flat out told them what i currently earn. I guess i boxed myself into a corner there but no matter, i'm fine with even same or slight increase in level of earnings in the short term....i think:02.47-tranquillity:

If i get the job, it will just be for a change of environment and access to possible future development opportunities.


----------

